# Anyone play, "Too Stubborn" Marshall Tucker Band solo? Think chicago blues meets billie holiday



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

I just love this song. Have tried working it out in open tunings with slide, chording in std with runs, I simply can't work out something that works. Any suggestions?
Give it a listen, great song. Personally I put it up there with buckingham nicks, early bruce cockburn and john hurt.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That sounds to be E9 or E13 tuning lap steel guitar to me.

The solo is acoustic slide or dobro.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> That sounds to be E9 or E13 tuning lap steel guitar to me.
> 
> The solo is acoustic slide or dobro.


I second that.


----------

